# TSB on aftermarket air filters



## dagger (Mar 11, 2004)

This is a repost from an entry I did the Truck forum.

Hey - here's an interesting piece of info. While waiting for my rental car I was hanging out by the service writer. On one of her phone calls, she told the Nissan owner (not sure which vehicle - I think it was a car) that the poor idle/performance issue was caused by them using an aftermarket air filter that didn't fit properly and was letting in dirt. $75 for a Nissan air filter and intake system cleaning (she incorrectly said there was a couple of centimeters size difference which she must have meant millimeters). I nicely inquired about the problem and she said there is actually a TSB by Nissan on the aftermarket airfilters for this car with them being too short and allowing dirty air into the MAF sensor/intake system. I guess it must be a real issue with the factory TSB on it - so Nissan car owners beware. That's all the detail I have (no specific filter brand nor specific car model/year).


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

It sounds to me like it may be a problem with an aftermarket filter which is a direct replacement for the factory filter.

Lew


----------



## dagger (Mar 11, 2004)

A bit more info as I was at the dealership today (truck not ready - they didn't call me in time - already returned rental car - had to go back and rent again until Monday!).

I asked which aftermarket air filter brand(s) and which vehicle(s). She said it is not a specific TSB but rather a Service Bulletin. It is for ANY Nissan vehicle that has a fouled air sensor/intake system that the technician is to check the air filter. Supposedly they have found a number of scenarios where this has happened due to aftermarket air filters and incomplete seals. If dirt blowby is detected with an aftermarket air filter in place, it will not be covered by Nissan warantee. She said they have seen it happen the most on Maxima's and a couple of Altima's at their shop.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

This sheds more light on the failed MAF sensor on the Altimas.


----------

